# Windows tries to open a tmp file on each start



## ranababa (Jul 25, 2011)

My friend using windows 7 is receiving a message from windows each time she starts her computer. I am writing the message below:
------------------------------------------------------------
Windows can't open this file:

File: tmph6954826019652599695.tmp

To open this file, Windows needs to know what program you want to use to open it. Windows can go online to look it up automatically, or you can manually select from a list of programs that are installed in your computer. 

What do you want to do?
o Use the web service to find the correct program 
o Select a program from a list of installed programs 

--------------------------------------------------------------

She searched for this particular file in her PC but nothing came out. Can anybody help?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi get your friend to run disc clean up from all programs accessories system tools and choose to clean up the temp files Delete files using Disk Cleanup


----------



## ranababa (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you, but disc clean up didn't work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try this Temp File Cleaner - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## tjspicer (Jul 29, 2011)

Well she has a virus. It is in the Registry of Windows. The only way to fix that is to restore the computer back to Factory Settings.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Start and search for msconfig and check the startup tab within msconfig, look for that file name in the startup.

If its there uncheck it and reboot.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Also try SysInternals AutoRuns - "Logon" tab

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, most likely this is in your user profile, details of which are hidden. Go to start search and type :- Folder (press enter) Folder Options will open select "View" under Hidden Files and Folders put a check in "show hidden files and folders" then uncheck "Hide protected operating system files(recommended). Apply & Ok out.

Next press the win key and the R at the same time (win+r) the "run" box will open type:-


```
%userprofile%\AppData\Local\Temp
```
 (press OK)

If the file shows up delete it, safe to do so. Reset your folder options.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

IT-Barry said:


> Start and search for msconfig and check the startup tab within msconfig, look for that file name in the startup.
> 
> If its there uncheck it and reboot.


If you find that file listed in Msconfig as Barry mentioned, I would suspect a virus. Nothing should be loaded from a temporary file location when Windows starts. If you need help removing a virus, read this link first NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum then start a new thread in the virus forum. The security analysts can get you cleaned up w/o having to reinstall Windows.


----------

